# New to MartialTalk



## Bob Klein (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello to everyone from a newly signed up member of this forum.  I teach Tai-chi-Chuan on Long Island, N. Y.  Most people take this art for the health exercises but a small number go on to the full contact fighting aspect.  
I have been teaching since 1975 but our school has just kept to itself for all these years as I have not had much time to become part of a larger community.  Now with the internet I feel it might be easier to re-join the human race.
My teacher is Grandmaster William C. C. Chen and I have studied other aspects of healing such as chi-gung with other teachers.  The system of chi-gung I teach I now call "Zookinesis" as it is based on the movements of animals.  I have written two books on Tai-chi-Chuan: "Movements of Magic" and "Movements of Power".
I am looking forward to viewing all these posts to learn about other systems of martial arts.  Most of my familiarity with other systems comes from my video/DVD business, producing and selling programs by many teachers of many arts.  I hope I can contribute something to this forum.
Bob


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello Bob and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've ordered many of your Kung Fu videos in the past, and talked to you on the phone before. I really think they are great! Its excellent to know that you have joined this forum. 

Dave


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 19, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT.
I look forward to reading your thoughts on many subjects


----------



## morph4me (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT. I look forward to your contributions


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello Bob.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 19, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome. I have seen your books on the shelf, but I haven't picked one up and since I am not a Chinese Martial Artist, I am not familiar with what you do. Because of that, I am glad you logged on sir, and I look forward to hearing your perspective!


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Bob.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## exile (Nov 19, 2007)

Good to have you with us, Bob!


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy Posting!


----------



## Bob Klein (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Dave,
Bob


----------



## Skip Cooper (Nov 25, 2007)

:asian: Welcome to MT!

Always been interested in chi gung and the idea of full contact tai chi is intriguing.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard and happy posting.


----------



## crushing (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

